# Lyft driver goes on tirade after seeing passenger’s pride bag



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SACRAMENTO -- A California woman is still visibly shaken days after she says her Lyft driver launched into a hate-riddled tirade while driving her to her hotel.

Jamie Thompson still fights back tears from the encounter. "My driver proceeded to go on an Islamophobic tirade and an abundance of other hate speech and how members of the LGBTQ community should be offed and perish from this earth," she said.

Thompson lives in Sacramento but was on a business trip in Oakland when she hailed a Lyft back to her hotel. Thompson said she thinks a bag featuring the rainbow flag which was laid across her lap is what triggered her driver to start spewing hate.

"He started raising his voice, and I felt very threatened. I was very scared, but I couldn't get out of the vehicle because we were on the freeway," she said. "I was very, very frightened&#8230; I felt trapped."
Thompson took out her phone and went live on her social media account. In the video, Thompson points the camera away from the driver, but you can still hear his voice in the background. "God said he made man&#8230; he made Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve," the Lyft driver can be heard saying in the video.

"Wow, it's very unfortunate that you feel that way," Thompson responded.

The Lyft driver added, "God has laid down a program for what he calls right and then man wants to do whatever he wants in his own corrupt rules."

Thompson reported her complaint to the ride share service immediately, but she said Lyft wasn't very sympathetic to her concerns.

KTXL reached out to Lyft for comment on the matter and received the following statement:



> "Lyft has a strict anti-discrimination policy and we are committed to maintaining an inclusive and welcoming community. The behavior described is completely at odds with our values as a company. As soon as we were made aware of this incident, we suspended the driver from the Lyft platform





> and reached out to the passenger to offer support."


*Thompson confirms the company reimbursed her for the ride with a $10 credit, but she said what she really wants is to see is a shift in training. "I think there needs to be something done to train drivers better, something done about the culture of Lyft," she said.*

https://fox5sandiego.com/2019/06/15...-driver-on-an-islamophobic-anti-lgbtq-tirade/
Training ? Too busy throwing anyone on the road to invest in training


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

I can’t be trained!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the driver was a but he never even insulted her and she can't stop crying ?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Shocking?

"_He started raising his voice, and I felt very threatened. I was very scared"_
That's all the police need to file charges leading to a law suit.

⚠Driver's a loose canon, mental defect
needs to be deactivated be4 he Snaps
and causes real damage.

Since this Driver now has documented History
If Lyft doesn't deactivate him they [lyft] could be On the Hook
the next time this guy Acts Out.

Case is getting a lot of Exposure

https://wgntv.com/2019/06/16/a-lyft...-driver-on-an-islamophobic-anti-lgbtq-tirade/
https://fox40.com/2019/06/14/lyft-p...r-went-on-islamophobic-and-anti-lgbtq-tirade/
https://www.abc17news.com/news/nati...t-on-islamophobic-antilgbtq-tirade/1086616286
https://fox43.com/2019/06/17/a-lyft...-driver-on-an-islamophobic-anti-lgbtq-tirade/
"Lyft has a strict anti-discrimination policy and we are committed to maintaining an inclusive and welcoming community. The behavior described is completely at odds with our values as a company.⚠ *As soon as we were made aware of this incident, we suspended the driver from the Lyft platform ⚠*and reached out to the passenger to offer support.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

dauction said:


> SACRAMENTO -- *what she really wants is to see is a shift in training. "I think there needs to be something done to train drivers better*


TRAINING? This is Lyft, lady; we don't need no stinkin' training!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

A "shift in training" would imply there was any training to begin with! LOL


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the driver was a but he never even insulted her and she can't stop crying ?


You sit in a moving vehicle, unable to walk away, subjected to shouting and argumentative tones, and tell me that it didn't affect you somehow, be it sad, angry, shaken, shocked, etc. If, as a child, an adult of authority --- parent, grandparent, teacher --- ever yelled at you, without insulting you, you can honestly say that it didn't bother you for a while?

Dude, either you've got ice-water flowing through your veins, or you're just a coldhearted jerk.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Obviously the guy isn't rideshare material. 
He certainly needed to be deactivated.
Maybe go open up a church somewhere
In the south. Maybe one of those congregations where the play with snakes..


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the driver was a but he never even insulted her and she can't stop crying ?


He did insult her. What does his hateful bigot God have to do with any of your business?

What if your parents ride with a driver who spews hatred towards old people or you ride with a driver who hates ignorant people?


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

why the rider can talk about any think and us no


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

kos um uber said:


> why the rider can talk about any think and us no


Because the rider is in a vehicle and is not controlling the car. If as a driver you are a bigot and don't like what the passenger says or does or looks like it's best to mind your own business. You are the passengers employee while you are driving.

If you don't like what the passenger is saying if they are talking to someone else mind your own business, if they are talking to you tell them you don't want to talk about, if they continue blast the radio or end the ride and tell them to get out.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank goodness for those $10 credits.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've been trained not to pee inside the car, not sure you can do much more with me.


----------



## Suckeruberlyft (Mar 15, 2019)

I drive In San Francisco and had the opposite happened to me. The passenger was awful. He went above and beyond in his hatred. I was completely appalled. After he got out of my car I rated him a one and then called support so they are aware of this passenger. 
I have a 4.99 rating after this my rating felt a 4.97 because he rated me a one as well. 

Is it fair no. 

Life is not fair.

This driver should’ve shut the **** up.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Training the next generation of rideshare drivers that are willing to work for 60 cents a mile...


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

dauction said:


> SACRAMENTO -- A California woman is still visibly shaken days after she says her Lyft driver launched into a hate-riddled tirade while driving her to her hotel.
> 
> Jamie Thompson still fights back tears from the encounter. "My driver proceeded to go on an Islamophobic tirade and an abundance of other hate speech and how members of the LGBTQ community should be offed and perish from this earth," she said.
> 
> ...


???


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Suckeruberlyft said:


> I drive In San Francisco and had the opposite happened to me. The passenger was awful. He went above and beyond in his hatred. I was completely appalled. After he got out of my car I rated him a one and then called support so they are aware of this passenger.
> I have a 4.99 rating after this my rating felt a 4.97 because he rated me a one as well.
> 
> Is it fair no.
> ...


-------------
Wow ~!! I haven't seen a 4.97 since my first day of driving.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Two things that I don't talk about while driving, politics and religion.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I wonder what set this driver off. More to this story then is being told.
an Islamophobic tirade --how members of the LGBTQ community 
Boy, that guy hates everyone.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> I wonder what set this driver off. More to this story then is being told.
> an Islamophobic tirade --how members of the LGBTQ community
> Boy, that guy hates everyone.


It doesn't take much to trigger some folks, filled with anger and hatred. And, yet, they call _others_ "snowflakes."


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

John M Santana said:


> You sit in a moving vehicle, unable to walk away, subjected to shouting and argumentative tones, and tell me that it didn't affect you somehow, be it sad, angry, shaken, shocked, etc. If, as a child, an adult of authority --- parent, grandparent, teacher --- ever yelled at you, without insulting you, you can honestly say that it didn't bother you for a while?
> 
> Dude, either you've got ice-water flowing through your veins, or you're just a coldhearted jerk.


She set this up.

I didn't hear any Islamic, islamaphobic statements

In fact, those words are opposite in meaning so they cancel out. Oh. I understand.

*TRIGGERED!!!!!!*


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> I wonder what set this driver off. More to this story then is being told.
> an Islamophobic tirade --how members of the LGBTQ community
> Boy, that guy hates everyone.


why are you making excuses for the driver ?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

> "*Lyft has a strict anti-discrimination policy* and we are committed to maintaining an inclusive and welcoming community. The behavior described is completely at odds with our values as a company.⚠ *As soon as we were made aware of this incident, we suspended the driver from the Lyft platform ⚠*and reached out to the passenger to offer support.


Discrimination??? I really don't get it from reading the article.
When a first person talked things about second person or refused to serve second person based on second person's belief or practice, it will be 100% discrimination.
When a first person and second person talked or discussed about third person's belief or practice, it should not be discrimination. Every one has its own belief and opinion. It should be sharing beliefs or opinions. What harms in it? When a second person felt sad or disgusted on first person's belief, and took action to it then this second person just committed the discrimination to first person.
This is what I see to discrimination.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

kos um uber said:


> why the rider can talk about any think and us no


ROFLMAO

Do you really allow passengers say whatever they want? Have you ever pulled your car over and said "get the **** out of my car NOW!" You can say what you want, you just have to be careful that you don't say anything that violates Lyft's terms and conditions.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> She set this up.
> 
> I didn't hear any Islamic, islamaphobic statements
> 
> ...


Please re-read the article. It states that the driver went off on his unsolicited hate-filled soapbox, after seeing her rainbow bag. It was then that she began to post live. If you listen again to the news-clip, she misspoke when she'd said "Islamic," and quickly corrected herself to say "Islamophobic." But, I'm sure you have never misspoken, having mastered the Queen's English. Now, quickly! Back to your safe space, buddy.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> Do you really allow passengers say whatever they want? Have you ever pulled your car over and said "get the @@@@ out of my car NOW!" You can say what you want, you just have to be careful that you don't say anything that violates Lyft's terms and conditions.


I really don't mind when a rider talking about whatever he believed on, I respect that. It is his own belief and his opinion unless the talk is being directed to my race, color or my appearance. ( including supporting terrorist acts. )


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

John M Santana said:


> Please re-read the article. It states that the driver went off on his unsolicited hate-filled soapbox, after seeing her rainbow bag. It was then that she began to post live. If you listen again to the news-clip, she misspoke when she'd said "Islamic," and quickly corrected herself to say "Islamophobic." But, I'm sure you have never misspoken, having mastered the Queen's English. Now, quickly! Back to your safe space, buddy.


She did not plan her adjectives ahead of time and got tripped up in her SJW contradictions.

And I'm not triggered and don't believe in safe spaces. And I don't support attention seeking jerks who paint everyone with the same brush.

And who the f*ck is the Queen. Are you referring to Latifa or Elton?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

“He started raising his voice, and I felt very threatened. I was very scared, but I couldn’t get out of the vehicle because we were on the freeway,” she said. “I was very, very frightened… I felt trapped.”
Thompson took out her phone and went live on her social media account. In the video, Thompson points the camera away from the driver, but you can still hear his voice in the background. “God said he made man… he made Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve,” the Lyft driver can be heard saying in the video.

“Wow, it’s very unfortunate that you feel that way,” Thompson responded.

The Lyft driver added, “God has laid down a program for what he calls right and then man wants to do whatever he wants in his own corrupt rules.”

I see a dumbass driver that doesn't agree with homosexuality. I haven't seen a video or heard any audio. He should have kept his opinions and frightening voice to himself. But very, very frightened? Trapped? I think a little too much.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> She set this up.
> 
> I didn't hear any Islamic, islamaphobic statements
> 
> ...


Completely agree. It sounded like a conversation.
I think she was poking at him knowing his views,



John M Santana said:


> Please re-read the article. It states that the driver went off on his unsolicited hate-filled soapbox, after seeing her rainbow bag. It was then that she began to post live. If you listen again to the news-clip, she misspoke when she'd said "Islamic," and quickly corrected herself to say "Islamophobic." But, I'm sure you have never misspoken, having mastered the Queen's English. Now, quickly! Back to your safe space, buddy.


Did you listen to him? It sounds like a conversation to me.
Agree with his views or not, there was no reason for her to feel threatened.



Ssgcraig said:


> I haven't seen a video or heard any audio. He should have kept his opinions and frightening voice to himself. But very, very frightened? Trapped? I think a little too much.


It's right there in first post


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's right there in first post


I didn't say I couldn't find it. My bad, I worded the original post incorrectly. I haven't seen the video or heard the audio.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

I applaud lyft for shutting down possibly offensive speech. Maybe lyft should follow uber with the quiet mode option.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

njn said:


> I applaud lyft for shutting down possibly offensive speech. Maybe lyft should follow uber with the quiet mode option.


Yeah!!! It's against the law to offend! Oh, wait I am wrong, it's not against the law.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

dauction said:


> why are you making excuses for the driver ?


Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I've been trained not to pee inside the car, not sure you can do much more with me.


God that's awesome! I could use some training like that. I have 2 big gulp cups in the car but one of them isn't for drinking..


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Maybe time for ? RainbowRides company just for LGBTQ community. Featuring gay and lesbian drivers, all pink vehicles with rainbow ? florescent light amp.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

This the caliber of driver U/L considers excellent driving material, anyone who has a dislike for another individual for any reason should be deactivated immediately and permanently.



No Prisoners said:


> Maybe time for ? RainbowRides company just for LGBTQ community. Featuring gay and lesbian drivers, all pink vehicles with rainbow ? florescent light amp.


That statement shows nothing but pure ignorance, we are to drive people, not pass judgement on them. If you disagree I would suggest that you find another line of work that doesn't involve respect and decency towards others.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> This the caliber of driver U/L considers excellent driving material, anyone who has a dislike for another individual for any reason should be deactivated immediately and permanently.
> 
> 
> That statement shows nothing but pure ignorance, we are to drive people, not pass judgement on them. If you disagree I would suggest that you find another line of work that doesn't involve respect and decency towards others.


Chill!! Nothing in my statement about agreeing or disagreeing. Maybe read it again with clear glasses.
Not everyone is homophobic nor incapable to take things lightly. Some of my best private clients are gays and I'm the godfather of a lesbian couple's adopted child.
Unfortunately there are arrogant and intolerant people on both sides.
Unfreacking believable!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> He did insult her. What does his hateful bigot God have to do with any of your business?
> 
> What if your parents ride with a driver who spews hatred towards old people or you ride with a driver who hates ignorant people?


the driver doesn't know who God is...just
because he references God doesn't mean he represents Godly people


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Because the rider is in a vehicle and is not controlling the car. If as a driver you are a bigot and don't like what the passenger says or does or looks like it's best to mind your own business. You are the passengers employee while you are driving.
> 
> If you don't like what the passenger is saying if they are talking to someone else mind your own business, if they are talking to you tell them you don't want to talk about, if they continue blast the radio or end the ride and tell them to get out.


Or cancel the ride.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> You are the passengers employee


bigsit


Cableguynoe said:


> Completely agree. It sounded like a conversation.
> I think she was poking at him knowing his views,
> 
> Did you listen to him? It sounds like a conversation to me.
> ...


all this for 10 dollars


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Maybe time for ? RainbowRides company just for LGBTQ community. Featuring gay and lesbian drivers, all pink vehicles with rainbow ? florescent light amp.


You should add that as an option to your new service!! How's that going any updates or new news?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

the drivers a duche but the pax is definitely a










besides didn't he get suspended?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Discrimination??? I really don't get it from reading the article.
> When a first person talked things about second person or refused to serve second person based on second person's belief or practice, it will be 100% discrimination.
> When a first person and second person talked or discussed about third person's belief or practice, it should not be discrimination. Every one has its own belief and opinion. It should be sharing beliefs or opinions. What harms in it? When a second person felt sad or disgusted on first person's belief, and took action to it then this second person just committed the discrimination to first person.
> This is what I see to discrimination.


According to classic liberalism, people can say, think or do whatever they like, as long as they aren't harming others. In modern day 'liberalism', the increasing trend is that any opinions or statements that could could conceivably cause offence are to be outlawed (sometimes even with violence), unless those offended are white and religious. I write this not as a conservative, but as someone who identifies as Socialist (although I don't agree with everything said or done under that banner), and who was raised liberal, but is becoming increasing disturbed by the hyper censorship and reverse discrimination that modern day 'liberalism' seems to be promoting.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Maybe time for ? RainbowRides company just for LGBTQ community. Featuring gay and lesbian drivers, all pink vehicles with rainbow ? florescent light amp.


You should offer that w your new platform
I'll even give you some names
Allgayallday
Lyckt (for ladies)
My personal favorite... 
LGBTQber ?
Good luck....


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

reverse-discrimination is an oxymoron. there's only discrimination, no matter who is on the receiving end.

there's not one person on this earth that picked their skin color, parents, sex, or place of birth. as such these should not be reasons for bigotry.

only knuckledraggers read a book by it's cover.



reg barclay said:


> According to classic liberalism, people can say, think or do whatever they like, as long as they aren't harming others. In modern day 'liberalism', the increasing trend is that any opinions or statements that could could conceivably cause offence are to be outlawed (sometimes even with violence), unless those offended are white and religious. I write this not as a conservative, but as someone who identifies as Socialist (although I don't agree with everything said or done under that banner), and who was raised liberal, but is becoming increasing disturbed by the hyper censorship and reverse discrimination that modern day 'liberalism' seems to be promoting.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

got a p said:


> reverse-discrimination is an oxymoron. there's only discrimination, no matter who is on the receiving end.


You are of course correct. However I was using the term as it is commonly used, to refer to discrimination against previously advantaged groups, to bring out my point without need of elaboration.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Obviously the guy isn't rideshare material.
> He certainly needed to be deactivated.
> Maybe go open up a church somewhere
> In the south. Maybe one of those congregations where the play with snakes..


He's lucky he didn't mouth off to one of the Sisters of Perpetual Indulgence. Those guys are not to be messed with.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Two things that I don't talk about while driving, politics and religion.


Those topics are best dealt with by the classic "dont speak unless spoken to" ....


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

dauction said:


> SACRAMENTO -- A California woman is still visibly shaken days after she says her Lyft driver launched into a hate-riddled tirade while driving her to her hotel.
> 
> Jamie Thompson still fights back tears from the encounter. "My driver proceeded to go on an Islamophobic tirade and an abundance of other hate speech and how members of the LGBTQ community should be offed and perish from this earth," she said.
> 
> ...


Did she take a video or have any evidence?

There have been a lot of fake "hate crimes" lately with no basis in reality, just trying to get some money from Lyft and some public sympathy possibly.

This is why I have dash and body cams, I should not have to "prove my innocence" but sadly that is how Uber and Lyft makes it. To be fair it sounds like Lyft is being sensible, the Driver probably already submitted a statement to them after she was probably being an obnoxious passenger.....


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

she or he never said what the initial problem was that was "against the tos" according to the driver. omitting the reason this whole debacle started. kinda useful information if you're gonna tweet about what ensued as a result.

also the driver said he's gonna submit the whole situation to lyft bc he has it on dashcam. so either:

a) he's going to get de-activated for rascist/homophobic remarks

b)the pax will get in trouble for breaking whatever tos, and the pax made up story about homophobic/racist comments by driver.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

This just reminds me of those bumper stickers before they were not popular as a young buck. It read.... “CoExist”

Never really understanding of the meaning.

Nowdays there everywhere! 

Yes people. That’s what makes this country great! But don’t be a ass and be disrespectful to anyone with something you may not agree with. In other countries you will be punished. That’s our best right we have going.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

got a p said:


> she or he never said what the initial problem was that was "against the tos" according to the driver. omitting the reason this whole debacle started. kinda useful information if you're gonna tweet about what ensued as a result.
> 
> also the driver said he's gonna submit the whole situation to lyft bc he has it on dashcam. so either:
> 
> ...


This will be interesting to follow, I'd like to see his camera footage.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> According to classic liberalism, people can say, think or do whatever they like, as long as they aren't harming others. In modern day 'liberalism', the increasing trend is that any opinions or statements that could could conceivably cause offence are to be outlawed (sometimes even with violence), unless those offended are white and religious. I write this not as a conservative, but as someone who identifies as Socialist (although I don't agree with everything said or done under that banner), and who was raised liberal, but is becoming increasing disturbed by the hyper censorship and reverse discrimination that modern day 'liberalism' seems to be promoting.





















Lee239 said:


> He did insult her. What does his hateful bigot God have to do with any of your business?
> 
> What if your parents ride with a driver who spews hatred towards old people or you ride with a driver who hates ignorant people?


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

What type of training are they going to give pax?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

part-timer said:


> What type of training are they going to give pax?


They don't need training, they are not being paid to work for Uber.


----------

